# Mounting



## sablechapter (Sep 15, 2006)

What is a good procedure for mounting mantids?


----------



## danswan (Sep 15, 2006)

> What is a good procedure for mounting mantids?


Soft light, romantic music, and taping a cricket to the end of your willy.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2006)

> > What is a good procedure for mounting mantids?
> 
> 
> Soft light, romantic music, and taping a cricket to the end of your willy.


I actually laughed out loud at that.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 16, 2006)

ya lol


----------



## sablechapter (Sep 16, 2006)

lol!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2006)

Ive thought of mounting / preserving my mantis Thor ever since a friend suggested it. I have hundreds of mounted Butterflies so I figure since Thor was actually one of my pet's unlike most of the Butterflies then I should keep her after she passes.

Any clue on what to put in the shadow box so she doesnt just dry up into dust? I'll probably include one of her hatched eggs when I do it too. But have to wait till they hatch and she passes, though it makes me sad to think she wont be around much longer.


----------



## Shelbycsx (Nov 15, 2006)

If it helps, heres a few links to other sites about the subject.

http://www.nfi.co.za/inverts/Collect/preserving.html

http://www.inquiry.net/outdoor/skills/seto...rve_insects.htm

http://www.4-h.uiuc.edu/projects/pinning-insects.doc


----------

